# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Φρούτα στα ζεμπράκια

## papagalos

τι φρουτα κανουν για να ταιζω τα ζεμπρακια μου;

----------


## tonis!

καλο θα ηταν πριν φτιαξουμε ενα νεο θεμα να δουμε αν υπαρχει κατι παρόμοιο http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...μπρακια

----------

